# What magazines do you read?



## AE35Unit (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wondering whats out there in magazines about SF and Fantasy. I used to get interzone but I don't really want a mag with stories in,half the time I never got to read them in time and they weren't always great.  The only other I know of is SFX which used to be good but,I dunno it seems a bit youth oriented,albeit some of it is fun. But what else is out there?


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 20, 2007)

AE35Unit said:


> Just wondering whats out there in magazines about SF and Fantasy. I used to get interzone but I don't really want a mag with stories in,half the time I never got to read them in time and they weren't always great. The only other I know of is SFX which used to be good but,I dunno it seems a bit youth oriented,albeit some of it is fun. But what else is out there?


 
I used to read SFX but got sick of the salivating fanboy attitude.


----------



## iansales (Dec 20, 2007)

I subscribe to Interzone, and I've been picking up copies of Death Ray when it comes out. I never really liked *SFX* - too much like a Joss Whedon fan rag, not to mention far too much coverage of television and not enough of books.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 20, 2007)

iansales said:


> I subscribe to Interzone, and I've been picking up copies of Death Ray when it comes out. I never really liked *SFX* - too much like a Joss Whedon fan rag, not to mention far too much coverage of television and not enough of books.


 
I've picked up the first issue of Death Ray. I thought it had a good balance between books/tv/movies but didn't exactly feel inspired to buy it again. I'd say it was a better mag than SFX though - after the last couple of issues I bought, I thought they should change their name to 'Dr Who Monthly' - the adoration of Russell T. Davies was almost embarrassing.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm never heard of DeathRay,might see if WHSmith have it


----------



## Rodders (Apr 10, 2009)

Star Wars Insider, SFX, Deathray and Sci-Fi now. 

All of them a good read.


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 10, 2009)

How about; The Writer, Writer's Digest, Renaissance Magazine, Archaeology, Imagine FX and a few others. Used to read Realms of Fantasy every once in awhile but the stories they always chose never seemed to appeal to me.


----------



## Asmer20 (Apr 10, 2009)

There are the short story magazines such as Asimov's and Analog (unless they are emerged now) There is also SFand Fantasy magazine.  There are probably tons of E-zines on SFF.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 21, 2009)

I occasionally get Deathray too, it seems to offer a more adult coverage of the subject than some.


----------



## dask (Apr 30, 2009)

Was a regular reader of RUE MORGUE for a few years but had to suspend it last winter. Now it's about ten or so Marvel and DC titles. If Richard E. Geis ever revives SCIENCE FICTION REVIEW I'll get it on a regular basis if I'm still working.


----------



## Scifi fan (May 8, 2009)

I used to read Starlog, but haven't done so in quite awhile. I understand it's not doing well.


----------



## Rodders (May 9, 2009)

It's not so much as it's not doing well i don't think. They've just made the choice to go exclusively on line.


----------



## Pyan (May 9, 2009)

_*Private Eye, SFX, Deathray, Interzone, When Saturday Comes... *_


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2009)

Got me a copy of Deathray yesterday from WHSmith. It was at the front on a promotion thing,had to get it to try. Looks like SFX but more content and preference of the word SF over sci fi. Only thing is tho at 4.99 its expensive! Is that the normal RRP or is this a special issue?


----------



## Vladd67 (May 22, 2009)

Fraid so £4.99 is the usual price however it is bi monthly so I guess it's not too bad, works out at just under 3 pence a page. Fortean Times for instance is a shade under 5.5 pence a page.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2009)

Vladd67 said:


> Fraid so £4.99 is the usual price however it is bi monthly so I guess it's not too bad, works out at just under 3 pence a page. Fortean Times for instance is a shade under 5.5 pence a page.



Yea i didn't realise it was bi monthly till I did some googling. Fiver every two months doesn't sound bad at all! Also i discovered its created by ex SFX mag founder Matt Bielby!


----------



## Vladd67 (May 22, 2009)

Also you actually read it unlike some where most of the space is taken up with pictures.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2009)

Vladd67 said:


> Also you actually read it unlike some where most of the space is taken up with pictures.



Yea it even has fiction,there's a story by Adrian Tchaikovsky,who I've never heard of. I'm looking forward to this one. Might take me a while tho


----------



## Rodders (May 22, 2009)

Deathray's a pretty good magazine. I like the fact that it doesn't just concentrate on the newer flash bang Sci Fi (SF to you AE ), but will also highlight some pretty unique things as far as these magazines are concerned. Fantasy Artists etc.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Deathray's a pretty good magazine. I like the fact that it doesn't just concentrate on the newer flash bang Sci Fi (SF to you AE ), but will also highlight some pretty unique things as far as these magazines are concerned. Fantasy Artists etc.



Yea it is looking good! Here's snippet for you Rod.
Did you know what R2D2 means?
It comes from a roll of film from American Graffiti and means Roll 2 Dialog Track 2!


----------



## Rodders (May 27, 2009)

Whilst we're on the subject of magazines, how do i get rid of them? To throw them away seems to be a bit of a waste.

Can i give them to a Library?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 27, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of magazines, how do i get rid of them? To throw them away seems to be a bit of a waste.
> 
> Can i give them to a Library?



Well i have the same problem. All my old Wildlife,Music,Sky at Night,Top Gear and Acoustic mags were piling up. Now I usually put them in with the recycling bag.(altho young Matthew usually ends up with the Top Gear mag)  But one way of disposing of them is to drop them in to hospital,doctor's or dentists waiting rooms. They always have a pile of mags to read but are often a bit old. By donating our old ones we will be giving the patients more stuff to read while waiting!


----------



## J-Sun (May 27, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of magazines, how do i get rid of them? To throw them away seems to be a bit of a waste.
> 
> Can i give them to a Library?



Usually used bookstores will also take them. Some will buy some, but most will take them for free and give them away for the same. At least that way they're likely to find good homes.

At least, that's the way it can work here in the U.S.


----------

